# Can YOU BELIEVE IT?!?!?!



## SodaDog (Sep 11, 2012)

Soon on September 23rd 2012.....

Animal Crossing will TURN TEN!!!!!!!!!

If you dont know what i mean, it will be ten years since AC was released in USA!!!


CELEBRATION TIME!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

But the series itself is already eleven years old, since it came out almost a year and a half prior to the US release.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 11, 2012)

THIS IS SOOOO EXITING! OMG


----------



## Winona (Sep 11, 2012)

I turn 18 on September 23. I'm technically ADULT, since you are full-aged in Germany then. I still feel like a child, especially when spending my free time in an Animal Crossing themed forum.

Congrats Animal Crossing! I loved you half of my life and my feelings for you won't ever stop!


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

Winona said:


> I turn 18 on September 23. I'm technically ADULT, since you are full-aged in Germany then. I still feel like a child, especially when spending my free time in an Animal Crossing themed forum.
> 
> Congrats Animal Crossing! I loved you half of my life and my feelings for you won't ever stop!


It's okay. I'm already 18, and I'm still extremely childish.

Woah. My gamecube is almost 10.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm 20, and there are members a few years older than me that still frequent these forums.

Age shouldn't be taken into consideration for a game like AC. It has no restrictions for it's enjoyment.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 11, 2012)

Winona said:


> I turn 18 on September 23. I'm technically ADULT, since you are full-aged in Germany then. I still feel like a child, especially when spending my free time in an Animal Crossing themed forum.
> 
> Congrats Animal Crossing! I loved you half of my life and my feelings for you won't ever stop!



Hehe I'm turning 20 on the 13th of this month, I still feel childish but hey, don't we all? Happy early birthday!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Hehe I'm turning 20 on the 13th of this month, I still feel childish but hey, don't we all? Happy early birthday!



You deserve a happy early birthday too. =O


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 11, 2012)

AC is actually 11, like our awesome Prof. Gallows said. 

But anyway, this deserves a celebration whether or not.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 12, 2012)

*goes to get decorations from shed*


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 20, 2012)

It'll be ten years of me playing as of Christmas.


----------

